# Clavier/Souris Bluetooth



## MacLuv (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai une question, elle est peut-être idiote mais bon, je la pose quand même.

J'ai acquit un MAC mini depuis 2 semaines et j'en suis assez satisfait.
Comme je l'ai déjà mis dans plusieurs de mes messages, je compte en faire un station media que je metterai dans mon salon.

Pour ce faire, j'ai déjà opté pour un clavier et une souris sans fil bluetooth pour me permettre d'avoir la liberté de me mettre ou je veux dans mon salon.

Cela implique que je devrais laisser mon MAC mini allumé tout la journée si on regarde des films ou si je télécharge des fichiers sur limewire.

Donc, cela veut dire que mon clavier et ma souris doivent rester allumés tout le temps (j'ai déjà essayé de couper ma souris pendant une heure et lors de mon retour, je l'ai rallumée mais le MAC ne l'a pas détectée).

Donc ma question est, est-ce que mes piles s'usent si je laisse mon clavier et ma souris allumés même si je ne les utilises pas....

Merci de vos réponses et désolé si c'est une bête question mais je préfère en avoir le coeur net maintenant plutôt que de me rendre compte après 2 ou 3 semaines que mes piles sont mortes.....


----------



## jphg (9 Novembre 2005)

(perso :
J'ai les deux. Mais je n'utilise plus la souris -trop lourde. Pendant pas mal de mois, au début, je passais mon temps à recharger les piles de mon clavier, que je laissais allumé 24/7. recharge des piles limite toutes les semaines. Mais depuis environ 4 mois, cette fréquence de recharge a changé du tout au tout, je ne recharge plus qu'une fois tous les ... ? deux mois ? Je ne sais pas à quoi c'est dû (amélioration système ?), et je n'ai pas trop changé ma manière d'utiliser le clavier.

Réponse : pas d'info très précise sur le sujet mais je pense que tu peux tenir pas mal de temps sans changer les piles. M'est avis que les piles de la souris s'usent plus vite que celles du clavier. conseil : acheter des piles rechargeables avec deux jeux de 4 piles pour le clavier (idem pour souris).

Question : la doc fourni avec les périphériques Apple Bluetooth est riquiqui ! par exemple, je n'ai jamais compris ce que voulait dire la diode verte quand elle clignotait. Est-ce que c'est bon, est-ce que c'est pas bon, est-ce que c'est un témoin d'une fin iminente de la batterie ? no sé.)


______ Edit : suffit d'aller voir sur apple.com !! _______







ici : http://www.apple.com/support/keyboard/
et là : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86469

je cite :
"Everyday use
The Apple Wireless Keyboard automatically enters a low-power mode whenever it's not being used to conserve battery power. To wake the keyboard, press any key."

ya un forum aussi dedans...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour

Même si tu ne bouge pas la souris, le capteur est actif et le liaison Bluetooth également, donc tes piles ne vont pas durer tres longtemps.
En ce qui concerne le clavier, la durée de vie de ses pilers est (parait-il) tres bonne.

JE te conseille néanmoins les piles rechargeable, tu feras une belle economie


----------



## MacLuv (9 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait..... la liaison est toujour active...
Le plus bizarre est que la souris, si je la coupe et que je la rallume plus tard, tout en laissant le mac allumé, elle n'est pas reconnue alors que le clavier, si je fais la même chose, il est redétecté.....

Soit, je vais de toute façon acheter des piles rechargeables, c'est clair que ce sera plus économique....

Encore merci ;-)


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2005)

Je pense bien. Quand c'est allumé, la liaison radio fonctionne, et ça consomme énormément.

Une souris bluetooth avec 2 piles LR6 a une autonomie d'environ 3 jours (en continu) !!!


(ARGH! grilled !)


----------



## MacLuv (9 Novembre 2005)

Je pense effectivement que le clavier fonctionne peut-être différemment que la souris donc il semble qu'il tienne plus longtemps car il se met dans un mode éco...



			
				jphg a dit:
			
		

> (perso :
> J'ai les deux. Mais je n'utilise plus la souris -trop lourde. Pendant pas mal de mois, au début, je passais mon temps à recharger les piles de mon clavier, que je laissais allumé 24/7. recharge des piles limite toutes les semaines. Mais depuis environ 4 mois, cette fréquence de recharge a changé du tout au tout, je ne recharge plus qu'une fois tous les ... ? deux mois ? Je ne sais pas à quoi c'est dû (amélioration système ?), et je n'ai pas trop changé ma manière d'utiliser le clavier.
> 
> Réponse : pas d'info très précise sur le sujet mais je pense que tu peux tenir pas mal de temps sans changer les piles. M'est avis que les piles de la souris s'usent plus vite que celles du clavier. conseil : acheter des piles rechargeables avec deux jeux de 4 piles pour le clavier (idem pour souris).
> ...


----------



## Dramis (9 Novembre 2005)

MacLuv a dit:
			
		

> Le plus bizarre est que la souris, si je la coupe et que je la rallume plus tard, tout en laissant le mac allumé, elle n'est pas reconnue alors que le clavier, si je fais la même chose, il est redétecté.....



Quand tu réallumes la souris, il faut maintenir le bouton enfoncé et la bougé un peu pendant 5-10 secondes, le temps que le mac la redétecte.


----------



## MacLuv (9 Novembre 2005)

Cool, merci pour l'info, je vais essayer ça ce soir...


----------

